# Should I have Leather Seats?



## MGBTT (May 12, 2008)

When I ordered my TT TDI last month I included Mineral Gray Nappa Leather seats but after joining this forum and reading about all the problems with the seats sagging, I am thinking of change my order to the standard half leather seats, saving Â£550 and hassel in the prosses.

I was just wondering whether people who have the leather seats think it was worth the extra cost with all the problems they have had and if they were ordering one now, would they still have the full leather seats?


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

MGBTT said:


> When I ordered my TT TDI last month I included Mineral Gray Nappa Leather seats but after joining this forum and reading about all the problems with the seats sagging, I am thinking of change my order to the standard half leather seats, saving Â£550 and hassel in the prosses.
> 
> I was just wondering whether people who have the leather seats think it was worth the extra cost with all the problems they have had and if they were ordering one now, would they still have the full leather seats?


Absolutely! Leather and Alcantara does not have the same effect and can get smelly too, is more difficult to maintain (Especially Grey).

Leather will sag if you do not look after it but there is an easy answer to that problem. Leather everytime for me (Magma Red in a TT looks cracking IMHO)


----------



## mkaiser1 (Jun 3, 2008)

What's the 'easy answer' you mention RGB? I'm hoping to order a TT TDi with leather soon and would love to know how to keep the leather from sagging.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Totally.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> When I ordered my TT TDI last month I included Mineral Gray Nappa Leather seats but after joining this forum and reading about all the problems with the seats sagging, I am thinking of change my order to the standard half leather seats, saving Â£550 and hassel in the prosses.


I nearly changed my order to Alcantara,because of the saggy seat issue, but went for full extened leather in the end.
I've had the car for six weeks and its driven every day and so far there are no signs of the saggy seat problem.The only creasing is on the side bolster,which is leather on the alcantara option anyway.I've seen some horrendous examples of saggy leather both in the flesh and on this forum but at the moment very glad I opted for the leather.
One of the reasons I didn't go for alcantara is the problem of "How do you clean your leather bits without getting leather cream on the alcantara bits?"
I'm sure that there are many on this forum will extol the virtues of alcantara but I'd go leather every time.(Yes I know it's more money and you need the the heated seats as well)


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I chose alcantara this time (for the TTS).

One reason is the sagging issue that I have on my existing car. Another is that I think leather is cold in the winter and warm in the summer - and it should have been the other way around.... :roll: The third reason is that I find the leather a bit slippery, and after testing an alcantara seat I actually liked that one better to sitt in when driving a bit "hard" thru the curves....

That alcantara does not cost anything extra (in Norway that is what is standard on the TTS) was even better - so I got the Satnav, BOSE +++ in stead.... 8) And extended leather - because it looks nice, and you don't have to sit on it :lol:


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

I have the lthr/alcantra combo in mineral grey on my car, there is no sagging issues at all in fact the seats look like new at 7,000 miles and 9 months old. I am pleasantly surprised just how much I like this combo and how good it feels, you still get a nice leather smell as all the outers etc are leather.

Having said this I have ordered a TTS which comes with full lthr (this time silver/black) so I guess its up to you, if the seats sag just take it back and get them addressed at the dealers.

Both options IMO have their benefits with both looking equally 'expensive' and creating the right ambience.

In the past I would have always gone for full black Lthr but buying a light coloured interior ex demo has influenced my taste somewhat and broadedened my horizons, go with your instincts


----------



## atlasapl (May 7, 2008)

I ordered magma red (+ extended), to me it adds that little bit of extra class, to an already classy interior.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Class and a diesel :? 
Is that like a nice pedophile?


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Class and a diesel :?
> Is that like a nice pedophile?


Ouch :twisted:

You do like to live up to your signature dont you 

By all accounts the new 170tdi is an excellent engine and at least it allows some company car drivers to also enjoy the TT, judgement should be reserved until the car has been driven, you and I know it will be a massive sales success wether we agree with the concept or not :wink:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Spec the leather at the same time you spec petrol...


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I have ordered Leather/alcantara on my TTS.Main reason is the sagging issue which btw I had on my RS4.The second reason is I prefer the feel and non slip of the seats.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Go for the alacantara. I specked it in my MK1 and thought that it looked classy. Imo if you put an alacantara seat next to a saggy leather one, the alacantara will look much better. In my MK2 it was standard, but if I had paid for it to look a site then I would have been totally peeved off, instead of just being peeved off.


----------



## atlasapl (May 7, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Class and a diesel :?
> Is that like a nice pedophile?


Go back to the 1990's, which is where that sort of opinion belongs. :wink:


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Not had any issues with saggy seats after nearly 8 months. There's slight creases on the bolsters but nothing to cry about really.

You can always order the RS4 bucket seats or maybe get Audi to manufacture a plastic version of the standard leather sport seats if you're afraid of a little wear and tear  I'm not 8)


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Also note that for those whose leather seats have really bad sagging, if you use your heated seat function regularly, this will accellerate the wear and cause the leather to 'dry up' and thus looking like a dried prune. As advised by my local friendly Audi warranty officer..


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

Leather is like me, as it gets older it wrinkles, nothing wrong with that


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Personally, I've had no problems with sagging leather and I'm a big b*****d. 
Think it all comes down to personal preference really, whatever you prefer the look of TBH.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I was going to spec Magma seats, but in the end kept the black leather/alcantara and I'm glad I did. I'm in no doubt that the red leather looks cool, but I like the alcantara more!


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

From what I've heard the TT TDI is a better option in some ways than the TTS, but that's controversy of course.

If it were me I'd spec the leather, it looks and smells great.

Mines done 3500 miles with no sagging as yet and I keep it in order with the Audi leather cleaning kit (Â£25). You need to use it about once every three months.

No complaints here. :wink:


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

mkaiser1 said:


> What's the 'easy answer' you mention RGB? I'm hoping to order a TT TDi with leather soon and would love to know how to keep the leather from sagging.


I look after mine with Auto Glym Leather Cleaner on a regular basis. Don't put things in my back pocket and have had no problems... or it could just be I have a sensitive backside.
:lol:


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Class and a diesel :?
> Is that like a nice pedophile?


What spell chocker?!!


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

The Alcantara seats I sat on during test drives just stuck to my bottom. Gets a bit too hot and sweaty for my liking.Just didn't feel right!

Leather feels luxurious, and feels more comfortable. If you look after it well, condition it etc, then this will help reduce some of the sagging.

One of my friends had Alcantara seats in the past, and with time they became get worn and developed a shiny appearance.

Up to you buddy, but I recommend you sit in the seats and choose what you like.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Alcantara does not stick to you at all (eejit)

In the Summer it's cooler than leather, it is more eco and warmer in the winter. It certainly does not smell (who said that FFS!?!?!)

It adds another texture to the interior and does not bloody sag!

As for cleaning/care - a little wipe over with a damp cloth - done

AND it saves you half a grand! more if you don't bother with the bum warmers (not required with the Alcantara)

Come resale though you will loose about Â£250 or so. boo hiss!

It's good enough for Aston Martin, Porches and the Audi R8.

Mmmmm now let me think, should I go for alcantara? :roll:


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Alcantara does not stick to you at all (Several of us eejits as you so politely call us think it does!)

In the Summer it's cooler than leather, it is more eco and warmer in the winter. It certainly does not smell (who said that FFS!?!?!) ( I was but one had it in wifes A3 Sportback Quattro for 3 years and it did smell (never had this with fabric or leather before before you make another 'polite comment'.

It adds another texture to the interior and does not bloody sag! (Agreed so!)

As for cleaning/care - a little wipe over with a damp cloth - done (what about the Leather bits!!)

AND it saves you half a grand! more if you don't bother with the bum warmers (not required with the Alcantara) ( I don't like bum warmers and don't fel you need them)

Come resale though you will loose about Â£250 or so (MORE!). boo hiss!

It's good enough for Aston Martin, Porches and the Audi R8. (How many R8's have we seen with Alcantara????? - I think you are losing this one!)

Mmmmm now let me think, should I go for alcantara? ( Feel Free but I am not and nor do most others.)


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

You pay your money, you make your choice.

Many postives and negatives for leather and alcantara.
I didn't go for leather mainly because of the sagging issue, but the quality and feel of the leather is piss poor.
In fact most manufacturers nowadays use shite leather which is hard not luxurious to the touch and franky is overpriced.
In the TT what amounts to leather on the seat bolsters, part of the backrest and some door cards for Â£550... I recon a couple of square meters of material at most. Not good value for money.

I'm more then pleased with alcantara, really adds that extra tactile feel to the cabin


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

At the end of the day leather is more luxurious but it should look nice too and thats where the TT falls down. People used to look into my cabin and I would always be dreading a comment coming back like 'shame about the seat whats wrong with them'

As for alacantara sticking to you I have never had this myself, I would have thought this is a characteristic of leather :roll:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RGBArgee said:


> Alcantara does not stick to you at all (Several of us eejits as you so politely call us think it does!)
> 
> In the Summer it's cooler than leather, it is more eco and warmer in the winter. It certainly does not smell (who said that FFS!?!?!) ( I was but one had it in wifes A3 Sportback Quattro for 3 years and it did smell (never had this with fabric or leather before before you make another 'polite comment'.
> 
> ...


Fair enough I apologise for the "polite" comments, but:

I have had my car for the last 10 months, never once have I stuck to the seats. Yours are obviously full of something nasty mate :wink: 
I'm guessing here, but maybe that's why yours smelt too??

Cleaning is easy (I did not say easier) but given you seem to have sticky and smelly seats perhaps you would not clean tham in anycase.

You still save Â£500 if you choose alcantara. Â£750 if also opt out of the bum warmers.

Dealers I have spoken too have quoted the difference in price between full leather and the leather/alcantara as "about Â£200 - 300" at 3years.

My point about the other premium cars with the leather/alcantara combo just proves that having full leather is no longer a pre-requisite by right minded people. Think you loose that one :wink:

As for feeling free - agreed. Feel free to enjoy your expensive saggy seats my friend.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you all driving naked?


----------



## The Doorman (May 16, 2008)

leather seats all the way!


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Because of the soft seat base causing the leather to sag, in hindsight, I would probably have gone for the alcantara with extended leather and saved nearly Â£500.
Saying that, it does look good in all leather and it is only Â£500


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

As for feeling free - agreed. Feel free to enjoy your expensive saggy seats my friend.[/quote]

They are not saggy and they were not expensive, I got a cracking deal!! AND you can't get smelly, sticky alcantara in Magna red!!

RG

:lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RGBArgee said:


> As for feeling free - agreed. Feel free to enjoy your expensive saggy seats my friend.


They are not saggy and they were not expensive, I got a cracking deal!! AND you can't get smelly, sticky alcantara in Magna red!!

RG

:lol:[/quote]

They will be and red is for lipstick mate :wink:


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> RGBArgee said:
> 
> 
> > As for feeling free - agreed. Feel free to enjoy your expensive saggy seats my friend.
> ...


They will be and red is for lipstick mate :wink:[/quote]

I think you are wrong and what's wrong with red. PS Alcantara is for flannels!


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

I think most people don't spec leather because they want to *save money*.

If leather was a no cost option many more people would go for it.

Am I right here??????????????? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Gordon B said:


> I think most people don't spec leather because they want to *save money*.
> 
> If leather was a no cost option many more people would go for it.
> 
> Am I right here??????????????? [smiley=argue.gif]


I reckon you're right if it didn't sag but because it does, then who knows :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RGBArgee said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > RGBArgee said:
> ...


I think you are wrong and what's wrong with red. PS Alcantara is for flannels![/quote]

Wrong about what? If you mean your leather seats won't sag then we shall see. As for Red being for lippy - don't get out much then do ya?

Never ever seen an Alcantara flannel - now you are being an eejit 

Look bottom line here is you think alcantra is hot/sticky and smelly and I think you are talking bolux. ie anyone who say's leather is not sticky in hot weather is quite frankly suffering from some kind of delusion.

Now can we move on mate coz I'm bored with this now :wink:


----------



## suTTon (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry, because I haven't read all of this thread but I get the thoughts of leather v alcantara and the saggy seat problem. I must admit we were a bit worried after seeing all of the posts on here about saggy seats, but we really want them in red in which case leather is the only option. Still worried though and have discussed it lots. However, today we visited the local dealer where they had an 04 plate A4 Cabriolet with Alcantara seats and it looked rough..... was very bobbly and worn looking. How long does it take before that starts to happen?

:?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

suTTon said:


> Sorry, because I haven't read all of this thread but I get the thoughts of leather v alcantara and the saggy seat problem. I must admit we were a bit worried after seeing all of the posts on here about saggy seats, but we really want them in red in which case leather is the only option. Still worried though and have discussed it lots. However, today we visited the local dealer where they had an 04 plate A4 Cabriolet with Alcantara seats and it looked rough..... was very bobbly and worn looking. How long does it take before that starts to happen?
> 
> :?


40K miles in my Mk I TTqS with the Recaros with half alcantara - never bobbled. Have got alcantara and leather in the Mark II and personally I love it - mine doesn't smell, it isn't sweaty in the hot weather, it is grippy and the seats look like new. Care is easy - some regular hoovering and a soft brush keeps it as new. If it does ever get bobble you can give it a trim but I would say that has only ever been done by folks with MkIs with high high miles.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> Now can we move on mate coz I'm bored with this now :wink:


Totally agree. No right or wrong answer here. Everyone has their opinion and everyone is right. Its all personal choice and down to individual circumstances.

At the end of the day "options" are there for a reason! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Gordon B said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Now can we move on mate coz I'm bored with this now :wink:
> ...


Here here, glad to see you are going for the Sensible option Gordon.

TT
RG (Do they do them in rubber?)


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RGBArgee said:


> Gordon B said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan said:
> ...


See I was right, you are an ejit :lol:


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

With nice Magma red leather seats, non saggy, and 19 in RS4's. Who's the ****?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RGBArgee said:


> With nice Magma red leather seats, non saggy, and 19 in RS4's. Who's the ****?


Being an ejit is nothing to do with the car you drive. :-*


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> RGBArgee said:
> 
> 
> > Gordon B said:
> ...


Hmmm, ejit eh :x

Do I see any Alcantara seats in the TT S?
So mate if you changed your 2.0 T for a TT S, will you tell Audi :

Dear Audi, 
Thank you for supplying those Luxurious Fine Nappa Leather seats as standard in the TT S which I understand is the top of the range Audi TT. However I like Alcantara so much that I would appreciate if you would pull the Alcantara seats out of the 2.0 T and put them into my new Audi TT S.

I think not mate! The TT S is the premium Audi TT with premium *Leather Seats *.

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

In Norway the TTS is delivered with leather/alcantara combo as standard :wink:

And this time, I choosed standard 8)


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RGBArgee said:


> Hmmm, ejit eh :x
> 
> Do I see any Alcantara seats in the TT S?
> So mate if you changed your 2.0 T for a TT S, will you tell Audi :
> ...


You just don't get it do you?

What's a TTS got to do with anything? My initial point was that someone said that Alcantara is sweaty and smelly. I disagreed and you had a pop, so I apologised for being rude. (With me so far?)

You then go running off in a different direction, bleating on about how your car is better than mine, which obviously makes you superior (which it doesn't by the way) and now we are talking about a car (AFAIK) neither of us own. And you wonder why I called you an ejit :roll: (Even though it was said in jest you know)

Look - you like leather and I like the mix of leather and alcantara in *my* car. You appear to dislike all colours except Black, I am happy to try different colours, you dislike non OEM add on's, I mostly agree but would not be so broadsweeping in my condemnation. You also appear to have it in for Private Plates, I have one - coz that's *MY CHOICE*.

You appear to be a little myopic and I am not. You appear to be a bit of an ejit and I am one now for bothering to answer you :lol:

Now FFS go and have a long drive your car and stop being such an ejit :-*


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> RGBArgee said:
> 
> 
> > THIS POST WAS NOT ME !!
> ...


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

The reply to which Finfernan took exception was from Gordon B not ME!! Get a grip mate (255's might help!)

Contenscious maybe but unfairly accused!

RG


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

RGBArgee said:


> The reply to which Finfernan took exception was from Gordon B not ME!! Get a grip mate (255's might help!)
> 
> Contenscious maybe but unfairly accused!
> 
> RG


Sorry RGB, looks like you got stick for my opinion.


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Gordon B said:


> RGBArgee said:
> 
> 
> > The reply to which Finfernan took exception was from Gordon B not ME!! Get a grip mate (255's might help!)
> ...


Thanks Gordon, whilst I agree with your views I was a bit miffed, everyone is entitled to their opinion, maybe he just made an erroneous choice when speccing the car too! I look forward to FineFins apology IDC. May I stress I don't want to offend anyone but calling people names is rather 'playground' IMHO.
Cheers


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry GB


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Gordon B said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > RGBArgee said:
> ...


No, I would not do as you have suggested above. But that does not make my choice wrong for this car.

AFAIK there is no choice with the TTs, therefore your argument is simply not valid :?

Just in case you don't understand - check back to see where I have said that I don't like leather. I have had leather in many of my previous cars including my last TT.

My point was that the leather/alcantara mix does not sag and does not smell, does not cost Â£550 (more if you choose warmers) and will not loose as much as they cost on resale. Oh yes, and they are warmer in winter/cooler in summer and you certainly don't stick to them.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RGBArgee said:


> The reply to which Finfernan took exception was from Gordon B not ME!! Get a grip mate (255's might help!)
> 
> Contenscious maybe but unfairly accused!
> 
> RG


Yes and I have acknowledged my error.

However, other than the point about the TT-s the rest of my post was aimed at you (RGBargy)

Having said that, it's clear that we are not going to see eye to eye on this. So I propose in the interests of Forum harmony that neither of us post another reply on this subject in this thread.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

OK, I understand your point of view.

8)


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Me to!


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Me too! I do not intend being rude!


----------



## porters5 (Dec 4, 2007)

fwiw alcantara is an option outwith the UK on TT-S I think, its just here in UK we are obsessed with leather (must be the smell)


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi all, without re-igniting the 'banter' so far on this thread, I would like to ask owners who have had Alcantara seats for abt 3 yrs the current condition of their seats.

Fully appreciate they need some tlc - just as leather does, but havent heard (other then the odd bobble effect) much in terms of 'lastability' of Alcantara.

thanks


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

dimitt said:


> Hi all, without re-igniting the 'banter' so far on this thread, I would like to ask owners who have had Alcantara seats for abt 3 yrs the current condition of their seats.
> 
> Fully appreciate they need some tlc - just as leather does, but havent heard (other then the odd bobble effect) much in terms of 'lastability' of Alcantara.
> 
> thanks


We had it for 3 years in an A3 Sportback. Black looks and wears OK, grey is not good looking at other Audis. Main complaint about Alcantara is that it is warm and does get smeely. Even though it looks clean it does get smelly. Drove an 8k mile 08 TT today with it and it just looks low rent in comparison to Nappa Leather. (and it smelt too!)

FYI at the dealer there was a zero miles TT Roadster with guess what red Nappa saggy seats! Tou need to look after them keep them protected if you want them to look goo. Bright lights, heat, hundreds of various bums and no treatment = sags!

TT
R


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks RGBArgee... looks like both options are not ideal! good old audi....


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

RGBArgee said:


> dimitt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, without re-igniting the 'banter' so far on this thread, I would like to ask owners who have had Alcantara seats for abt 3 yrs the current condition of their seats.
> ...


God knows how you sat on your seats when you had the A3? I had alcantara bucket seats in my old S2 Elise 111S and it was great, didn't smell and I never cleaned it once.

Maybe you should shower more 

Don't agree with cleaning leather seats with anything, didn't ever do that with the cars I've had: E46 M3, 996 Turbo and now the TT. I would be careful of using cleaning agents which could make the leather worse by giving it the vinyl look.

FYI, I've not had the usual 'wear' or leather seat bulges that are on this forum even 9 months on with the car. I'm 11 stones so by no means the lightest guy around.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Leather for me all the way.

I specced alcantara at first until I saw leather (had to have the extended option too).

Love the look and love the smell.

No sagging here, 4000 miles. :wink:


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

R[/quote]

God knows how you sat on your seats when you had the A3? I had alcantara bucket seats in my old S2 Elise 111S and it was great, didn't smell and I never cleaned it once.

Maybe you should shower more 

A3 was mainly used by family, collecting kids etc. The Leather Alc seats are non vented and well known for getting smelly! The Leather in my TT's, A6's, A4's Cabriolets, T5's Golf have never smelt quite like the A3 Leather/Alcantara did!

FYI, I've not had the usual 'wear' or leather seat bulges that are on this forum even 9 months on with the car. I'm 11 stones so by no means the lightest guy around.[/quote]

You sound a bit 'lightweight' to me mate.

RG


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

This is how a "proper" seat should look like....: :wink:


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Nope sorry, Alcy doesn't do it for me. looks boring in a TT. Need nice Nappa Leather in bright colours.

TT 
RG

PS. did you know you have a pedal mising and the steering wheel is on the wrong side? :lol:


----------



## pixelpower (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, but his hand-brake is on the correct side. Tut tut Audi for not swopping it for RHD.


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

pixelpower said:


> Yeah, but his hand-brake is on the correct side. Tut tut Audi for not swopping it for RHD.


I agree! Anyone know how to fit a decent armrest in a Mk 2 TT without it looking naff naff. Our Cat misses her cushion when I go on a long drive and that works.

TTMeoooW! :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I specced the Alcantara/leather combo in my MKI TT and the seats looked as good as new when I sold the car. It was NEVER sticky, NEVER smelled, and looked GREAT.

Looking back, I don't regret it for a second. I even went for Alcantara for my next car.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

RGBArgee said:


> Nope sorry, Alcy doesn't do it for me. looks boring in a TT. Need nice Nappa Leather in bright colours.
> 
> TT
> RG
> ...


Actually it looks so much more sporty than the Nappa leather I had in my "old" TT :wink:

ps: I have noticed that the steering wheel is not on the "right" side :lol:


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

The full leather interior does look nice, escpecially if you go for the two tone as per the TTS.
The interior is already a special place to be in a TT so go the extra yard and get leather


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

bootha2 said:


> The full leather interior does look nice, escpecially if you go for the two tone as per the TTS.
> The interior is already a special place to be in a TT so go the extra yard and get leather


Hi bootha

Don't think it's about "going the extra yard" if by that you mean spending a few extra quid?

I decided to go for the extended instead. At the time I recall saying that I would rather look at it rather than sit on it 

Like Arne, I have had both and simply prefer the Alc/lthr mix. Also like Arne, to my mind it's more sporty and definately gives me a more snug/grippy driving experience.

Having said that, if I was buying a luxury car then it would be full leather all the way


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

I'll look out for you when i'm in Solihull in July, in my luxury TT with Fine Nappa Leather in Magma Red, non saggy and non smelly!!

TT
RG


----------

